# Spirit Jersey Printer



## jswhipple (Aug 15, 2014)

We are a screen printing shop looking for someone to provide screen printed Spirit Jerseys. We have a loyal customer wanting 10-12 pcs printed and we do not have the capability to print these. Anyone able and willing. Pennant Billboard crew neck (we can provide). Looking for a decent turn around time also. Please message me if interested.
Thanks,

Jason


----------



## Bigmoish (May 22, 2016)

jswhipple said:


> We are a screen printing shop looking for someone to provide screen printed Spirit Jerseys. We have a loyal customer wanting 10-12 pcs printed and we do not have the capability to print these. Anyone able and willing. Pennant Billboard crew neck (we can provide). Looking for a decent turn around time also. Please message me if interested.
> Thanks,
> 
> Jason


Found anyone? Id be interested for customer of mine

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

